# In what room do most people keep their fish tanks?



## jm667 (Mar 7, 2009)

I was wondering where most people keep their aquariums. Do they have dedicated rooms for them? In the living room? Basement? Here is my situation: I have an office in a room on the main floor of the house, and that is were I currently have my little 10 gallon tank on top of a dresser. I just got a 50 gallon and assumed I would put it there (my wife doesn't want it in the living room). But now I am wondering if I should just put it in the basement. We don't really hang out down there much, but it is a finished, furnished basement. There actually is spot down there where it would fit well, kind of at the end of the hall where you would still be able to see if from the rec room. And I will probably have to move my office downstairs anyways within the next couple years or so, so the tank would have to come out of there then if it were upstairs. Anyways, I know this isn't going to make sense to most people without actually seeing it, but what I really want to know is if people usually put their tanks in rooms that they are in all the time, or do you put them in less frequented rooms and make the effort to go there to watch you fish? Even the one in my office now is not in front of me, I still have to turn around to look at it. Do you tend to not watch your fish as often if they aren't in a room where you are all the time? And I'm sure some people have multiple tanks throughout their homes, so this is really referring to people with just one or two tanks.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

My tanks go where I can fit them. I have my 30 gallon in my living room, and my 75 and 10 in my dining room. My wife and I are going to buy our next home in about 3-4 years or so, and you better believe that I will make sure to have a room dedicated to fish tanks with a swivel recliner in the middle!:lol:


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have all mine in my bedroom because I still live at home. I like it because I can go in and relax in my own space, and also because them being all in the same room makes maintenance easy. I also like that my fish staty in an area where I can control. No one knocking into the tanks or slipping any extra food while I'm away. I don't love it when I get a noisy filter in the middle of the night though....

I think my ideal setup would be a room dedicated to the tanks. It would be my stress reliever room, but I wouldn't have to sleep there in case anything decided to make noise.


----------



## SpyderMike (Mar 28, 2009)

i have my tank pretty much right next to my TV, and i find myself watching the tank more than the TV

and during every commercial break


----------



## jradish (Feb 18, 2009)

I keep mine in my living room cause thats the only place i can put it. But I wouldnt have it any other way because I'd always like it to be in the room I spend the most time in ( where the tv is). I like being able to glance at the tank always, though I have to turn most the lights off when their lights go off. And the fish can watch me too and the tv haha


----------



## lowco1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I keep one of my 55gal in my room across from my bed then my 20gal in my bathroom inbetween my two sinks and my other 55gal is in my office next to my room.


----------



## Freddiesbuns (Oct 22, 2008)

I keep my 5 gallons in the living room beside the computer so my Betta doesn't get bored. My 33 gallons is in the dining room because it's the only spot where I can set the tank, and additionnally it's the darkest room in the house and the lights from the tank help brighten it up.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I keep my 20L in our office and a 10G hex tank in the dining room....my 55 is going into the basement until my fiance realizes a 130 or 150 would look better there!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Bedroom cuz my mom says they have to go there, and it is nice to come home and do homework in there with all the fish


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i used to keep a tank in the kitchen,however that got shut down,
so now i just have two in the living room,which i use all the time.
one tank is behind me,and one is to the side of me,where ever i sit.and the gecko stack
is in the living room also,can't fit another tank in unless i get shot of the sofa.:lol:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my reef is in my bedroom, 75 planted in the living room, and 30 something at the top of my stairs.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I keep 75 gal in kitchen along with 10 gal quarantine and 80 gal .in living room and two 29 gal. at work in boilerroom where i spend the majority of the work day. Thinking bout a 40 gal on dresser in the bedroom. My place is very small so I can sit on the couch and see all three tanks at home.
In contemplating where i would place a tank,, Proximity to water is always my first thought followed by where to drain them to.;-)


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow. There are so many with more than one aquarium.  Kind of like cats -- most people have more than one cat. 

I resist the urge to get more! Well, getting another cat isn't hard to resist. One is way too many for me. ha!
I actually don't really have a desire to get more. One of these days I'd like to jump on the bandwagon with cichlids, but I really like the fish I have.
I keep my 20L on the counter between the kitchen and living room in my apartment. When I lay on the couch it's immediately viewable. .. and it's in a good place for maintenance.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My 100 gal is set up in a specially built alcove in the living room. You walk past it when you enter & exit my home. While I'm lying on the couch watching a movie I can look slightly to the left and get a full tank shot view. My two 6 gal sit side by side in my office.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

All my tanks stay in my room. The only time I had one set up in the living room was when I first moved in with my dad, and my bedroom was the size of a large closet. I could barely fit my hedgehog tank in there, so I set my five up in the TV stand in the living room. Other then, ALWAYS in my bedroom.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have two, well, make that three in the bedroom if you count the QT tank. 65 gal, 10 gal, 10 gal QT.

A 5 gal betta tank and a 36 gal GF tank in the living room.

A 210 gal tank built into the wall near the front door.

And last but not least a 55 gal brackish tank in the furnished basement.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

My 48 gallon corner tank stays in the family room. My kids get a kick out of watching the fish and so do I. My 6 gallon tank at work is right behind me, it was really the only free space I had in my office for it. I'm working on getting my hands on a ~30 gallon tank that'll be going in my office at home.


----------



## lovemygoldy (Apr 10, 2009)

I keep my 20 gal in my room so I'm with my fishies all the time. My mom keeps her 5 gal on the kitchen bar area so I assume it's just wherever people feel most comfortable with it and have room to keep it


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a large 55.gal tank in the Formal Dining room against a large wall where the stairs go up I also have a small 5 gal. in the dining room. I have a small 6 gal. tank in the kitchen on a stand next to my dining table. I also have a small 2 1/2 tank in our office/computer area of the house.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I keep my tanks in my bedroom simply because it is a place that actually had space, and it's closer to the bathroom than the living room, and easier for me to do water changes there. They're scattered all around my bedroom really. I keep a 3.5 gallon on my desk, a pair of 10 gallons in a stand, one above the other, the quarantine (and hospital) tanks for my bettas (1.5 - 2.5 gallons) sit on top of my cedar chest at the foot of my bed - I have anywhere from one to three bettas there at any given time. There's another 10 gallon sitting on top of my dresser.... haven't really figured out what I'm putting in it yet, but something is going in there!


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

1 in every room!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

My 55gal is in our basement kitchen, my mom runs a daycare in our basement. So the whole thing is converted as a result we have two full kitchens in out house. The tank along with some furniture acts kinda like a wall and separates the kitchen and living room. The fish, mainly small tetras did very will with all the daycare noise. Only downside is that new kids sometimes find the canister filter. They either pull the hose release or one of the clamps that seal the filter. Either way it results in a small flood, which is why the tank is on the tile.

My 20gal is in my bedroom. 

The 15gal quarantine tank is running in my closet:lol:. Was the only way I was allowed to get it. Its on top of my dresser. All the powercords either go up on the self above it or hang down the front of the tank.


----------

